#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chonburi Annual Buffalo Racing Event

## dirtydog

*Famous Annual Buffalo Racing Event held in Chonburi District.*

Khun Prachar, the Governor of Chonburi Province was guest of honor at an annual event which is the highlight of the Provinces entertainment calendar. Buffalo racing takes place in the grounds of Chonburi City Hall every year and this years event was bigger and better than ever before. Dignitaries from around the province attended the event including a large number of foreigners, many of which planned their holidays around the event, according to those we spoke to at the venue. The racing was fast and furious and prize money and trophies were presented to winners of the many races which took place. Many other activities took place at the venue which reported record breaking attendance figures for this year’s event.

Pattaya City News

----------


## dirtydog

*All the fun of a day at the buffalo races*
Ariyawat Nuamsawat
    The crowds turned out over the period October 23 to 25 for the Chonburi Buffalo Races, one of the oldest events on the Thai calendar, and this year celebrating its 136th staging. Chonburi Governor Pracha Taerat chaired the official opening ceremony.

 Past years have seen buffaloes from the neighboring provinces taking part, but this year there were not so many outside entries, owing to the gradual decline of the buffalo as a farm animal.
The buffalo competition was divided into three categories: small, medium and large. There was plenty else going on too, with a buffalo fancy dress contest and competitions in kite flying, archery, Muay Thai, and climbing a greasy bamboo pole.
The Miss Farmer contest attracted 99 competitors this year, the winner being 22-year-old Miss Suparat Kulachon. Second came Miss Chuthamat Thanimat, third was Miss Araya Parsompol, and fourth was Miss Weeranut Sukkasem.
The buffalo race is an annual tradition that is held on the 14th waxing moon of the 11th lunar month, which is one day before the end of Buddhist Lent. Farmers and villagers believe that it revives the spirit of the buffalo, and keeps the animals healthy. Originally very much a local festival in Chonburi, the races have in recent years become an attraction for visitors from all parts of Thailand and overseas.

Pattaya Mail

----------


## Mid

_Thai farmers ride on buffalos during a  buffalo racing festival in Thailand's Chonburi province on October 22,  2010. The annual race takes place at the end of the three month Buddhist  Lent, before the full moon of the 11th lunar month.

_MCOT - English News

----------


## billy the kid

In laos they let the buffallo roam around free,, wherever they wanna go in the daytime.
But before they set off in the mornin ,some opium is mixed with their breakfast and when that wears off in the afternoon or evenin they always know how to come home for more.
Watchin buffallo fighting on opium ,,it's in slow motion,, is funny as fok to watch.
that was a btw.story.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## billy the kid

so no flutters or each way bets.

----------


## genghis61

Thai farmers ride on buffalos during a buffalo racing festival in Thailand's Chonburi province on October 22, 2010. The annual race takes place at the end of the three month Buddhist Lent, before the full moon of the 11th lunar month.

----------

